# Value of these ornaments????????



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

I am making some ornaments to sell at a craft show, but I really dont know what to price them at, I dont want to make them so much that I dont sell any, but I dont want to give them away. Here are some pics.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't really know that much about pricing scrollsaw work. A lot of lj's try to use cost of material x3. If you think it's to little charge more. If not charge less. I would also consider wether you are going to put a finish on them.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

How much time do you have invested in each one of these?

I assume you are doing stack-cuts on a scroll-saw, but you still have time invested in laying out the designs, making the stacks, etc.

If you could figure out an hourly rate plus materials, you should be able to come up with a fair price.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I lack any hands-on scroll saw experience but based on conversations I have had with others it is my impression that scroll saw work is quite time consuming and it is very hard to get a very high $ per hour.

My standard pricing (not scroll saw work) is (materials + $25*hour) * 1.25. As I understand it, it would be hard to get this for scroll work.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Based on my experience, you should expect to get between $4.00 to $9.00 per ornament.
They appear to be unfinished in the pictures. You would need to have a finish to achieve those prices.
The final price will be determined by the socioeconomic group your customers will fall into.
Customers from wealthier areas will pay more as customers from middle and lower income areas will pay less.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I usually get $5-$6 for single wood flat ornament. $6.50 if I use different woods glued together. I glue maple and cherry strips for my candy canes. I charge $8.50 if I make two piece ornaments. All are with a danish oil finish. I went to other craft shows to compare prices and made sure I was in the ball park with others. Good luck selling them.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

They look really nice. If it was me I would charge around 7 or 8 dollars. But it depends on how fast you can make one. figure out how long it takes you and like some of the others said x's it by 3. Another thing that might help if you find out what people are willing to pay around your area. Like mine for example people want to pay less right now. Five years ago I would of said the opposite but because of the economy people want to pay less for everything. I hope this helps you out and good luck selling them.


----------

